# Methylamine solution from methylamine.HCl



## Zarder (Sunday at 9:43 AM)

In reading the MDMA NaBH4 reduction procedure it says to bubble methylamine gas through the methanol.
Can I not instead dissolve my methylamine HCl into the methanol, add a stoichiometric amount of Noah (slowly) then remove the NaCl and water some how?


----------



## G.Patton

Yes, you can get methylamine free base in situ in water.


----------



## Zarder

and what will be a good way of getting rid of the salt water in the methanol?


----------



## G.Patton

Zarder said:


> and what will be a good way of getting rid of the salt water in the methanol?



ZarderYou have to carry reaction out in water without alcohol.


----------



## Zarder

And will the salt affect the reaction at all if it’s dissolved in the methanol?


----------



## G.Patton

Zarder said:


> And will the salt affect the reaction at all if it’s dissolved in the methanol?



ZarderThere is no any influence on reaction. You can leave it there.


----------



## Zarder

Ok thanks for the information. I will do a write-up on it once I perform the synthesis.


----------

